# Water Scale



## Serle (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a humidifier in the mantid room and keep the RH at 50 % .

All is well with the crew just the water film/scale builds up on the clear enclosures , they need to be wiped off every day otherwise the scale requires scrubbing . This isn't just condensation but dry film.  I use filtered tap water not distilled that may help just expensive at 4 ltr's. per day.  Any anti-filming suggestions? .... S


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 20, 2017)

Try using white vinegar and let it dry completely before adding anything back in. Just a random thought   its not the easiest method but that stuff has so many solutions.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Serle (Mar 20, 2017)

@Mantis_M You mean just wipe down the outside with White vinegar ? ... S


----------



## azblue (Mar 21, 2017)

Vinegar is what I use when the sides of my tanks get a little scummy. Just moisten a paper towel with the vinegar and wipe/scrub the sides of the tank. Usually it comes off really quickly.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 21, 2017)

I'll have to try that @Mantis_M thanks!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 21, 2017)

I cut up lemons in halves and use them to scrub down sides of tanks if they have mineral deposits. The acid dissolves the minerals and the lemon itself is soft and does not scrape and scratch the surface.

One thing to keep in mind is that if you're cleaning a plastic or acrylic enclosure, you need to use a soft sponge and make sure there's no sand or other debris capable of scratching up the surface. Do not use the rough side of a sponge.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 21, 2017)

I have also used white vinegar as well for years. I splash a lid full on the bottom of the acrylic enclosures with the mantis still inside. I let it sit for 30 seconds and then wipe with a soft spong. Vinegar will not hurt your mantis. If course never spay on them, but the fumes never bother them. The smell is sometimes strong. I really like the lemon slices idea! I'll have to try that trick!


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 21, 2017)

This is really good information! I always wondered about safe means to clean the tanks! Great question and great answers.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 21, 2017)

Teamonger said:


> This is really good information! I always wondered about safe means to clean the tanks! Great question and great answers.


!

Piping hot water usually does some justice, just be careful when attempting to clean with anything hot.. safety first


----------



## Serle (Mar 21, 2017)

Kermit said:


> I have also used white vinegar as well for years. I splash a lid full on the bottom of the acrylic enclosures with the mantis still inside. I let it sit for 30 seconds and then wipe with a soft spong. Vinegar will not hurt your mantis. If course never spay on them, but the fumes never bother them. The smell is sometimes strong. I really like the lemon slices idea! I'll have to try that trick!


This is more common a problem that I thought , I am going to try the lemon juice. Does this assist in reducing the problem ? .. S


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 21, 2017)

Try using a razor/scrapper to get rid of all that hard water build up. Use RO water if you can get it, helps keep that to a minimum.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 22, 2017)

A razor or scraper would be fine for a glass tank, but it would not work with acrylic and plastic--you'll just make the enclosure even more difficult to see into with all the scratches.

Both lemons and vinegar are acidic and help dissolve mineral deposits so that they can be easily wiped away without scraping. Lemon juice is usually lower in pH than household vinegar which means it is more acidic and capable of dissolving mineral deposits.

Household vinegar is very dilute and the fumes should not be an issue for your mantis, but do not get any of it on them. Also avoid getting lemon juice on your mantis. Remember that mantises and other insects clean themselves by with their mouthparts and often ingest whatever it is they're cleaning off. If it is something like an acid or a base, you can throw their internal pH off and sicken and kill them.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 22, 2017)

@Ranitomeya Well said! 

Also a consideration is that the vinegar evaporates while lemon juice will dry leaving the lemon sticky matter? 

Right???️?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 23, 2017)

Both will leave residue, so you will need to rinse after dissolving the mineral deposits. If you do not rinse, not only do you leave residues such as sticky lemon juice or salt from vinegar's reaction to some of the minerals, you also leave behind dissolved minerals to reform as deposits.


----------



## sschind (Mar 26, 2017)

Ranitomeya said:


> I cut up lemons in halves and use them to scrub down sides of tanks if they have mineral deposits. The acid dissolves the minerals and the lemon itself is soft and does not scrape and scratch the surface.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that if you're cleaning a plastic or acrylic enclosure, you need to use a soft sponge and make sure there's no sand or other debris capable of scratching up the surface. Do not use the rough side of a sponge.


Why can't I get the picture of a mantis with a lemonade stand out of my mind.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 26, 2017)

Very sweet lemonade to attract the local flies.    Always thought they were smart.     B)


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 26, 2017)

@sschind @Zeppy44 hahaha ????


----------

